# The Cohos Trail



## Anonymous (Aug 15, 2001)

Anyone ever hike this trail?

http://www.cohostrail.org - what's it like?


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 15, 2001)

The trail utilizes many existing trails through the Whites.  A search of AMC's Hiker Journal archive for cohos trail should get several hits.

Trail attempts to get through Whites over some peaks but whenever possible avoiding the more crowded trails & peaks.

I'm more of a peakbagger so the trail does not appeal that much to me.


----------



## Hike'n Mike (Aug 15, 2001)

Two years ago I did a 25 mile stretch that coincided with the Kilkenny Ridge Trail.  I went south from Rte 110 in Stark to Rte 2 in Jefferson.  I liked the solitude and wild feel of this section.  I even came face to face with a huge bull moose.  I look forward to doing more of the trail, especially north of Stark.

I don't envision doing the whole 150 miles at one time but will probably be a section hiker doing 2 or 3 day trips.  To me, it is so much better than the herd paths in the Presidential and Franconia Ranges.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2001)

Mike - I think the hike you're referring to was the first ever trip report published here on AlpineZone, right?


----------



## Hike'n Mike (Aug 15, 2001)

That's the one Greg.  It was actually my last overnight backpack.  In fact, it was my last time hiking the Whites before last week when I did the Gale River trail to Galehead Hut and back.  It sure felt good to get on the trail again!  Sorry for my lack of participation here on the forums but since I wasn't doing any hiking, I really had nothing to contribute.  I still checked in often to read what others were doing though :wink:.  Hope to make much more time to hit the trail this year.


----------

